# Opinions on Gravel in Pens?



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

What are your opinions on the use of gravel in a horse pen? My BO recently had me move my horse into a pen with gravel. I am disliking it so far, as it is harder to clean than the dirt pen she was in before. So, I was just wondering what the pros and cons were of using gravel?

If it makes any difference, I am in Wyoming, it's dry most of the time, some snow in the winter. The setup is a run-in shelter with an automatic waterer inside. The pen, not including the shelter, is about 24' x 36,' with the whole thing graveled.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what size gravel? rounded or sharp edges?

i've heard good things about pea gravel, for "self trimming" of barefoot horses.


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

The gravel is bigger, maybe dime to quarter size? With some bigger rocks thrown in. And most of it is not rounded.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

That does sound bigger than pea gravel. I have the pea gravel in my stalls and love it. My suggestion is to use a manure fork and just toss anything that does not fall through, and eventually you will get a smaller size gravel. Also, if you have electricity to the area, get a small electric blower to blow the bits of chaff and whatever out of the gravel. That will keep it from settling down in the gravel and making a mucky mess.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I wouldn't be happy if even the shelter has gravel in it. I don't want to sleep on a gravel bed so I wouldn't want my horse to have to either. Gravel has it's uses to fix muddy spots like around the water trough, at the access to the barn or shelter and in gateways but I wouldn't want it to be the only surface they had to live on.


----------



## whisperbaby22 (Jan 25, 2013)

OK, I just got it that the whole pen is graveled. That is not a good thing.


----------



## Talon (Oct 22, 2014)

I think gravel has it's uses but horses need dirt and grass. They need somewhere comfortable to sunbathe and roll and just be a horse.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

As a standing area its good provided the gravel is all rounded and smooth - nothing sharp enough to pierce or bruise the feet. It drains well and you can use one of those fan type garden leaf rakes on it or a leaf blower
I do think a horse needs somewhere softer to lie though - could you not use rubber matting in one area?


----------



## Clava (Nov 9, 2010)

I would love a gravel yard as a hardstanding turnout, it is very high on my wish list, but horses need something soft to lie on, be it turf or a straw / prepared bed.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The bigger questions is, does this paddock have a shelter or is the horse inside part of the day or night?


----------



## stargirl90 (Aug 28, 2012)

In my first post, I say that it is a pen with a run in shelter 

There is a softer area by the gate, but that's it. 

It rarely gets muddy, we're in a very dry area, so i don't really see the point of the gravel.

I am only keeping her there for the winter, in the spring she will go out to pasture. There is a lot of room to run/ride there, and an arena/round pen to work in. I'd put her out there now, but she is a new horse and I don't know how she will do with a Wyoming winter, so want her where it is easier to keep an eye on her.

The gravel isn't rounded, and I don't have any equipment to blow out anything. I spent a long time cleaning the pen yesterday, and it still looks horrible because I can't get it all up. Would it be rude of me to ask the BO about removing it?


----------

